# Newbie looking for ideas on relief



## shonar0612 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi all

I have just joined up to see if anyone can help, I have been suffering quite bad the last year with IBS-c. Not overly constipated as much but I can do a few days without going. I have tried quite a lot of medication to try and settle my cramps which are mainly my upper stomach central above my belly. I have noticed that stress and vegetables are a massive factor, also pasta dishes which are creamy. I was started on 10mg amitriptyline and lanzoprazole daily 6 weeks ago which has helped a little but I am shattered, i have 3 children and I am a childminder and I have never felt so 'meh' before. I also take probiotics and vitamins b. I looked in to things like juice plus and read mixed reviews. I am wondering if fruit smoothies etc may help but i am scared to try encase it sets my IBS off. Really just looking for some advice on what could maybe help.I need energy again... its really getting me down now.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Shonar, try traditional Chinese acupuncture. Look up one near you on the British Acupuncture Council website. 
Can help with constipation and tiredness.


----------

